# Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together - Fixed!



## copperfox (Sep 28, 2008)

I was cleaning the contacts and it came apart. The photo shows the parts I have. What order do they go back in?


----------



## WildChild (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*



copperfox said:


> I was cleaning the contacts and it came apart. The photo shows the parts I have. What order do they go back in?



You call SF for a new tailcap! The newest version is the same but it has a metal ring around the plastic part that is supposed to retain all the inner parts.


----------



## copperfox (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

I want to know how to put it back together.


----------



## copperfox (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

Someone must know the answer. I scoured the web for an hour trying to find an exploded view of this switch, but no luck.

I tried putting it back together, but the only two configurations that make sense will either make the switch a twist only or make it completely non-functional. If the clear plastic washer sits between the spring and copper tri-prong piece, then electrical contact is never made (the non-functional version). If the plastic washer sits below the copper piece, then electrical contact is always made, resulting in a twisty only. 

Help!? :shrug:


----------



## WildChild (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

I'm sorry, I have yet to have one of mine break apart like this. Seriously, give SF a call, they will send you a new improved tailcap and then you'll have plenty of time to put this one back in one piece.


----------



## copperfox (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

It didn't "break" apart. I removed the spring and the metal piece it attaches to, then applied pressure to the rubber boot and the rest of the assembly came flying out because it is spring loaded. It's not broken, it's simply disassembled. 

I'm not going to call Surefire because nothing is broken. Requesting "new and improved" parts when what I have works fine is an abuse of the warranty.:scowl: Making an unnecessary request like that only distributes the cost to everyone else. 

WildChild, perhaps you could carefully take apart one of your switches so that you can tell me how it goes together?


----------



## Illum (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

you should have 4-5 parts in front of you

a red joiner
a yellow joiner with or without a spring
a sprint [if not joined on the yellow piece]
a copper thingamajig
a tapered spring attached to a piston



they go in in that order



theres a white plastic "grip" that should still be inside the switch shroud, its supposed to have 3 protrusions that holds the copper thingamajig but as plastic age they become brittle, when one goes the grip is rendered useless.
Theres no way to repair it, and the only thing can be reused is the rubber shroud which you can remove by unscrewing the locking ring that holds it down.



Tts best to call surefire or if you don't want to have to suffer the guilt of taking advantage [like me], you could always buy one

hope this helps, cheers :wave:


----------



## copperfox (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

Thanks Illum, but are you saying I have an extra piece? I just bought this E2E on Saturday, so it might have a slightly newer configuration than the ones in your photos. What do I do with the plastic washer?


----------



## Illum (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

I may have lost that piece when mine went out :thinking:

the Z57 shown there was what I have recovered. When it broke I was replacing batteries out in a field watching the lunar eclipse. Not sure where the washer could go though

Since these Z57s can't be disassembled without breaking it...I haven't had the guts to do a full disassembly:shrug:


----------



## copperfox (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Since these Z57s can't be disassembled without breaking it...I haven't had the guts to do a full disassembly:shrug:



I don't think that's right; mine doesn't appear to be broken in any part. The white plastic base inside the cap still has its three little prongs. 

I don't think your photos are correct -- shouldn't the flat copper piece with the three legs be facing the opposite direction? When it is arranged on the white plastic pedestal, I think the three legs should be descending farther into the cap (toward the boot), not upwards...


----------



## copperfox (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

I'm still worried I'm missing a piece. Anybody else have a newer style tailcap they feel like opening up?


----------



## carbine15 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

Now you want us to break our stuff? NO Way man!!!

I just spray deoxit into the switch assembly and call it good.


----------



## copperfox (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

You don't have to break anything!


----------



## Illum (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

yes, my mistake... on the copper doohickey
sorry


----------



## WildChild (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

Really, if it came apart from itself by just cleaning the contact, I consider this broken! There is a reason why SureFire added a metal ring around the 3 plastic retaining parts... At this point it's not an abuse of the warranty. If you really want to put it back together, maybe someone at SF would be in a better position to tell you how.


----------



## copperfox (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

WildChild, it did not come apart simply by cleaning it, didn't you read my response to you in post #6?

I know SF added a metal cylinder around the white plastic, there is on in my new style Z59. But this one worked fine until it came apart. *I don't need a new one; I just need to put THIS ONE back together. Why do I have to repeat myself so much?! *
*
ANYWAY...*

I found a tiny spring on the floor which must have missed while looking for the errant pieces. I managed to reassemble it in the proper order myself. Solution in next post.


----------



## copperfox (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*

Here are all of the parts:








1. Put red plunger into the tailcap
2. Put yellow piece with attached spring in next
3. Insert copper cylinder with small flat top part, flat part facing up


Seen here:






4. Place copper plate inside white plastic with the three legs bending down
5. Insert the tiny spring into the hole

Seen here:







6. Put white plastic washer on top of copper plate
7. Snap the main spring and the attached metal plunger into place
8. Enjoy success


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 30, 2008)

Just have to say well done, for sticking to it and figuring it out, without abusing the warranty. As you pointed out, it wasn't a warranty issue, and any other person would of just took the easy way out of it. Hats off to you bro. You also provided the rest of us an insight on how to reassemble a SF clicky. :thumbsup:


----------



## WildChild (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Help me put E2E tailcap (Z57?) back together*



copperfox said:


> WildChild, it did not come apart simply by cleaning it, didn't you read my response to you in post #6?
> 
> I know SF added a metal cylinder around the white plastic, there is on in my new style Z59. But this one worked fine until it came apart. *I don't need a new one; I just need to put THIS ONE back together. Why do I have to repeat myself so much?! *
> *
> ...



Sorry about the misunderstanding. I thought it came apart by itself in your 1st post. Anyway, nice job in putting everything back together!


----------



## copperfox (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Now that I've figured it out I hope that this thread will benefit others.


----------



## nanomu (Oct 24, 2009)

(Yes, I know this is an old thread, but hopefully mods will see my reason for resurrecting it - if anyone else searches for "how to put a e2e / e2l tailcap back together", I'll endeavour to provide some more info.)

Hey! Thanks for this thread! The pictures tell the story very well.

My E2L tailcap broke (one of the plastic retaining clips chipped off), which happens to use the same tailcap. When the pieces dramatically flew across the room, I was unable to recover the "little white plastic washer", which turns out to be the key to the entire clicky mechanism. Without it, your E2 turns into a funky twist-on light.

In any case, I managed to fashion a makeshift washer from a candy wrapper. Anything non-conductive will do. It's the tiny spring that is actually switching the light on and off. I only hope this doesn't become a fire hazard, though it is at the tail end, and I don't intend to use my light *that* much before having a new cap.

Since mine is likely a waranty issue, I'll be off to calling SF tomorrow for a replacement, but in the meantime, the light works.


----------



## copperfox (Oct 24, 2009)

Well if the plastic washer missing was your only problem, then I would suggest that you buy a nylon washer close to the right size at Home Depot or Lowes and then shape it to the perfect size using some hand tools and sandpaper. I'd consider that a near 100% OEM fix. I wouldn't use a candy wrapper, it seems like it would be too thin and flimsy.

However, since your retaining clip broke, it's time to call SF for a replacement. A couple months after I started this thread, my retaining clip also broke and I called SF for a replacement. The one they sent has the metal column around the plastic to prevent the clips from bending outwards. Also, the plastic that was prone to breaking that used to be white is now black.


----------

